

Biologists Invoke the Past in Modern Bacteria - treefire86
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20150618-genetic-time-travel-bacteria/

======
anti-shill
what could possibly go wrong?

~~~
duaneb
Same thing that can go wrong with every dangerous virus or bacteria under
study. There are several varieties of extremely deadly smallpox, for instance,
that are kept alive.

~~~
88e282102ae2e5b
Standard E. coli isn't dangerous. Undergraduates work with it routinely in
virtually every biology lab in the US.

